# Baitcaster Mono Suggestions



## SMDave (Sep 4, 2007)

I HATE the power pro thats on my extreme right now so I am going back to good ol' mono. I was thinking of Sufix Elite or Siege, or even Stren Original in clear/blue. Maybe Big Game even? But I would think Sufix seems to be the highest quality line of all these. But whatever line it is, I want it to be mono. (Please, no Berkley Trilene XL, XT, or Maxx). Looking for 14-15lb. test.

And another question, what is green line good for? Obviously fishing in weeds and algae-tinted water but does it stand out in stained-muddy water? I thought green colors stand out a lot in brown water. Also, would green line be alright for just regular clear (not crystal clear) to slightly stained water? And shouldn't clear be good in all situations since it is clear, although not transparent? I've heard green line eliminates glare and glints from the sun on clear line. AHHHH can't decide whether to get clear mono or green mono.


----------



## Jim (Sep 4, 2007)

I am back to BPS Excel. I am very happy with it. I have suffix elite and I am not convinced one way or another if I like it. I have 6 pound on my sol/crucial spinning combo, and it held up well (no fish breaks). I plan on using it agin for my trip up to Lake Umbagog in 2 weeks. That will be a test for that line for sure. I myslef can not get used to braid. I have it on my flipping stick but I cant get used to it.


----------



## BassAddict (Sep 5, 2007)

I stick mainly to braid because 90% of my fishing is with soft plastics but when i do use mono ive been going with Stren clear/blue. Id rather use Spiderwire super mono except that i cant see it too good.

Edit: PS its nice to see someone jumping off the power pro bandwagon


----------

